# Suche endlich nach WQHD/4K Monitor



## CyrianGenesis (15. Januar 2019)

Ich möchte auf einen neuen Monitor sparen, da mir bei 1080p immer der Platz ausgeht. 
Weiß aber nicht, welche Modelle gerade "die Guten" sind und wie viel das dann kostet. 

Kann im Monat gute 120-150€ weglegen und möchte da auch ungefähr wissen, wie lange ich zu sparen habe. 

Also und nun zu meinen Kriterien: 

- 23-25 Zoll , 27 sind mir schon fast wieder zu groß. 
- sRGB mit sehr guter Farbraumabdeckung und Genauigkeit (Mediengestaltung semi-professionell)
- schwarz sollte schwarz und kein "Matschegrau" sein 
- DVI oder DisplayPort als Anschluss
- VESA-Mount für Pivotfuß (Hochformatfotos) oder auch schon vorinstallierter Fuß zum drehen
- gutes IPS oder besser MVA, PVA, VA Panel 
- spiele auch damit und die Reaktionszeit sollte unter 15ms sein. 
- matte Oberfläche, keine Spiegel
- Adaptive Sync oder 144hz kein Muss
- WQHD oder 4K Auflösung
- gleichmäßige Bildschirmbeleuchtung 

Maximal sage ich mal so 500€ 

Was ich derzeit noch nutze: 1080p Acer 23" Monitor mit IPS, 99% sRGB (kalibriert) über DVI 

Informationen über meinen Rechner gibt es in der Signatur, der Usermark Link, da steht alles drin.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (15. Januar 2019)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass Farbgenaue Displays weit über 500€ kosten, sind 4k@25 Zoll schon sehr gewagt. Die Skalierung klaut dir am Ende die ganze Auflösung, wodurch das ganze wieder sinnlos wird (meine Meinung die gerne widerlegt werden kann). 

Bitte überdenke nochmal deine Zollangabe....Monitore mit Diagonale ab 23", Diagonale bis 25", Auflösung ab 3840x2160 (4K UHD) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland sonst findest du keinen Monitor...

Monitore mit Diagonale ab 23", Diagonale bis 25", Auflösung ab 2560x1440 (WQHD), Panel: IPS, Reaktionszeit: bis 8ms, Anzahl DisplayPort: ab 1x, VESA-Halterung: vorhanden Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland  naja empfehlen kann ich da keinen aber wenn es unbedingt sein muss, dann könntest du den Dell Ultrasharp kaufen. Allerdings kann jeder Monitor Fehler aufweisen, wodurch dein letzter Punkt nicht erfüllt werden kann.


----------



## CyrianGenesis (15. Januar 2019)

Uff dass das so teuer wird hätte ich nicht gedacht. 

ich hab damals für den hier 400€ bezahlt vor 5-6 Jahren und da gab es WQHD/4K noch nicht wirklich bzw gabs nur von Eizo im riesigen 30" Format für 4K€ .
Hatte sowas auch schon vor vielen Jahren von Philips Brilliance mit Helligkeitssensor und pi pa po, nett für pixelgenaues editieren, aber zum Zocken  und für normale Desktopaufgaben ein Albtraum, 
weil man dann gefühlte 10 Meter von wegsitzen musste.  Also keine Option. 

Setze auch oft eine Bildschirmbrille am PC auf und da sollte der Monitor innerhalb des "Brillensichtfeldes" sein und beim Spielen will ich nicht dauernd den Kopf verdrehen um zu sehen ob links oder rechts Feine hocken 

Dachte mir nur, dass die WQHD/4K mittlerweile günstiger geworden sind. 

Ob 4K oder WQHD ist egal, läuft ziemlich auf das gleiche hinaus, da ich nicht nativ auf 4K spielen werde. Das Plus an Auflösung wäre dann für grafisches Zeugs um einfach noch mehr Pixeldichte zu haben. 
Habe mal auf 4K in Cinema 4D eine Grafik erstellt bei einem Bekannten und das war genial, das war wie gedruckt auf 25".  Allerdings ist er wirklich professionell unterwegs und seinen Monitor 
könnte ich mir auch nie leisten. 

Hab mir mal die Dinger in der Liste durchgeguckt und auch die Tests von prad überflogen, werd nachher mal genauer lesen. 

Diese würde mir zusagen 

Test Monitor Dell U2515H - Prad.de - gute Farben nach sRGB 
Test Monitor HP Z24i - Prad.de - ganz solide 530€ , noch verschmerzbar 
 und der Samsung S24H85 (leider kein Test, suche später genauer)

und bei 4K dieser hier , aus der anderen Liste von Lichtbringer1
ᐅ Dell P2415Q ++ Hohe Qualitaet ++ Preiswert ++ TOP ++  - 24" , hat laut Tests ein richtig geniales Bild, der wirds vermutlich werden


----------



## 0ssi (15. Januar 2019)

Wenn auch drauf gezockt wird dann würde ich auf FreeSync achten, besonders bei 60Hz weil dort stören die Bildrisse bei Bewegung am meisten und wenn du wirklich vor hast eine niedrigere Auflösung zu nutzen
dann skaliert FHD auf UHD viel besser als auf WQHD. Allerdings ist man in UHD bei unter 1000€ auf 60Hz limitiert, während WQHD bis 165Hz erhältlich ist also falls mehr als 60FPS dann mehr als 60Hz kaufen !


----------



## CyrianGenesis (16. Januar 2019)

FreeSync ist doch von AMD. Habe eine GeForce und die G-Sync Monitore sind so abartig überteuert. 
Und dann noch einen Sync Monitor mit meinen Farbansprüchen, da wird es entweder nichts geben oder es wird sehr teuer sein. 

TN Panel wie in diesen schnellen Gamingschirmen kommt für mich gar nicht in Frage, hab hier im Notebook eines und bin Froh, wenn ich das vermeiden kann 

Spiele eh mit 60 Hz und V-Sync eingeschalten - immer. Bin mit 60 FPS super zufrieden, da ich eher Singleplayerspiele spiele. 


Bin ein Endzeit Junkie, Hab Stalker, Metro und Fallout gesuchtet. Momentan spiel ich bisschen das Fallout 76. 
Ja, das Spiel hat viele Bugs, aber die "Game breaking"-Bugs sind größenteils behoben. 
Verbringe eh meine Zeit bei allen Fallout-Spielen mit Müll einsammeln, da sist es mir Wumpe ob ich
das Zeug in 60 oder 120 FPS mit mir herumschleppe und verschrotte. 

Nebenbei: Bin schon auf Metro Exodus gespannt - die Erwartungen sind hoch. 

Solche Dinger wie Fortnite, PUBG oder Battlefield Online etc. sind nichts für mich, bzw werden sehr schnell langweilig.  

Wenn nen Game wo viele FPS wichtig sind und stumpf herumgeballert wird , 
dann ganz Oldschool Quake 3 Arena aufm 15" 100Hz Röhrenmoni in ner Gemütlichen LAN zuhause mit Besuchern
und Kiste Bier.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Januar 2019)

Ja Freesync heisst die Adaptierung von AMD und seit gestern heisst es bei Nvidia Gsync Compatible.
Beide greifen dabei auf den freien VESA Standard zurück.

Zum Monitor:
Bis 25" gibt es eh kein VA in WQHD oder UHD.
Da du farbgetreu arbeiten willst, bliebe dir da nur IPS.
Dell UltraSharp UP2516D ab €' '341,98 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Guck dir mal den an, sollte gut passen.


----------



## 0ssi (16. Januar 2019)

CyrianGenesis schrieb:


> Bin ein Endzeit Junkie, ...


Ich auch aber dafür braucht man doch kein IPS Panel mit niedrigem Kontrast, schlechtem Schwarzwert und Regenbogenfarben sondern ein VA Panel wo dunkle Bildinhalte am besten wirken.
Klar sind 60FPS@60Hz mit V-Sync ausreichend und einigermaßen gut spielbar aber aus heutiger Sicht des technischen Stands mit mehr Hz und Adaptive Sync eher verschwendete Lebenszeit.
100PS@100Hz mit Adaptive Sync ist ein ganz anderes Spielgefühl und einfach Gaming Genuss, auch für Single Player Story Spiele also ich würde da mit der Zeit gehen um Nichts zu verpassen.

Die günstigste Methode eines "Selbsttests" wäre der MSI MAG27CQ bei Otto für 349€ oder wenn 75Hz ausreichen und genug Sitzabstand vorhanden ist dann der AOC Q3279VWF für 199€.
Erst wenn man selbst mehr als 60Hz "erlebt" hat kann man es beurteilen und den meisten Leuten wird erst dann klar, wie technisch limitiert man vorher war und Lebensqualität verpasst hatte.


----------



## Clim27 (16. Januar 2019)

Also ich hab den Acer XF270HU und bin absolut zufrieden! Er hat eine WQHD-Auflösung mit 144Hz und ein IPS Panel. Finde die größe im Vergleich zu 24Zoll angenehmer und doch nicht so wuchtig und da NVIDIA seit gestern auch "Freesync" supported, brauchst du dir keinen teuren G-Sync Monitor kaufen


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. Januar 2019)

Es geht doch um Qualität vs Reaktionszeit.
Da ist es dich ganz einfach: Man kauft einen 4k Monitor, wenn man Wert auf Qualität legt oder man kauft einen 1440p 144hz Monitor, wenn man Wert auf die Reaktionszeit/flüssiges Arbeiten legt.


----------



## CyrianGenesis (16. Januar 2019)

Bei mir ist wie gesagt die Bildqualität wichtiger als die Reaktionszeit oder das Syncdingsi. 

Bildqualität muss sein. minimum 99% sRGB oder nix . Dann kommen die Spiele auch viel lebendiger rüber. Da kann ein TN z.B. noch so schnell sein, wenn das Spiel matschig aussieht  

Wenn ich viele Hertz und 0ms Responsetime will, dann wird das am ende viel zu teuer, wenn ich meine guten Farben haben will. Gibt nur sehr wenige Profi-Monitore, die auch im Gaming punkten. 
Wie es ist mit 100hz zu spielen weiß ich selbst von meinem Retrosetup und dem 100hz Röhrenmoni im Quake 3 etc. Battle. Der hat auch tolle 0ms  

Das ist aber ein schneller Arenashooter und da gehört sowas schon dazu. 

Aber beim Müllsammeln im Fallout oder rumlatschen bei Metro dann, da brauch ich das nicht unbedingt. Mir wird außerdem schwindelig, wenn das so "superflüssig" läuft. 
144hz sehen für mich z.B. total unnatürlich aus....  

Denke auch nicht, dass ich mit einer GTX 1080 jetzt in WQHD oder 4K mehr als 60 fps raushauen werde, da mir auch da gute Settings wichtiger sind als mehr FPS. Alles auf Ultra und noch nen schönen Grafikmod drübergestülpt, fertig! 


"Da ist es dich ganz einfach: Man kauft einen 4k Monitor, wenn man Wert auf Qualität legt oder man kauft einen 1440p 144hz Monitor, wenn man Wert auf die Reaktionszeit/flüssiges Arbeiten legt."

Genau richtig, 4K zum Arbeiten mit Multimedia ist einfach nur genial, weil alles so richtig schön scharf ist! Keine Treppchen bei Bildern und richtig schön detailreich wie bei einem guten Ausdruck. 
Deswegen gibt es 4K schon gefühlte Ewigkeiten im Profisektor....

NT bezüglich FPS: habe gerade mein Fallout 4 gestartet (weiß das game istnicht dolle optimiert) und ich hab unter 1080p gerade mal 50-55 FPS , wegen meinen Grafik-Mods. 
Dafür sieht das spiel halt einfach extrem "Bombe" aus und Spielatmosphäre = 200% . Da lege ich z.B. auch mehr wert drauf als reine FPS. 
Qualität statt Quantität....


----------



## 0ssi (16. Januar 2019)

CyrianGenesis schrieb:


> Denke auch nicht, dass ich mit einer GTX 1080 jetzt in WQHD oder 4K mehr als 60 fps raushauen werde, ...


Nvidia Systemsteuerung, 3D Einstellungen, DSR Faktoren, 4.00x aktivieren, DSR Glättung 0% und dann im Spiel 3840x2160 auswählen.
Dann siehst du auch gleich richtige Qualität bei der Bewegtbilddarstellung weil beste Kantenglättung und zusätzliche Texturschärfung.


----------



## CyrianGenesis (17. Januar 2019)

Das hab ich schon mal gemacht, dann war alles so als hätte ich einen Gausschen Weichzeichner drübergelegt oder die Scheibe vom Monitor wäre angelaufen. 

FPS sind niedrig, sehr niedrig mit der 4K auflösung auf einem FHD Moni und alles matschig verschwommen.... Ist ja auch logisch. 
Vor allem das HUD und so kleine Details wie Gräser und Steintexturen werden dann zu einem Matschklumpen
Nativ ist da besser.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. Januar 2019)

CyrianGenesis schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon mal gemacht, dann war alles so als hätte ich einen Gausschen Weichzeichner drübergelegt oder die Scheibe vom Monitor wäre angelaufen.
> 
> FPS sind niedrig, sehr niedrig mit der 4K auflösung auf einem FHD Moni und alles matschig verschwommen.... Ist ja auch logisch.
> Vor allem das HUD und so kleine Details wie Gräser und Steintexturen werden dann zu einem Matschklumpen
> Nativ ist da besser.



Noch ein Gegner von DSR Das werden ja immer mehr. Performer kann demnächst nicht mehr dagegen argumentieren

hm...Monitore mit Auflösung: 3840x2160 (4K UHD), Panel: IPS/IPS/IGZO/VA, Farbraum sRGB: ab 99%, Bildwiederholfrequenz ab 60Hz Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Einmal die Vollausstattung: Monitore mit Auflösung: 3840x2160 (4K UHD), Panel: IPS/IPS/IGZO/VA, Farbtiefe: 10bit (10bit ohne FRC), Farbraum sRGB: ab 99%, Farbraum Adobe RGB: ab 99%, Bildwiederholfrequenz ab 60Hz Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das wird aber teuer...ViewSonic VP2785-4K ab €'*'980,44 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland und das ist schon der günstigste Monitor.

Samsung U32J590 ab €'*'319 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland dieser soll 10Bit ohne FRC darstellen können.

Nochmal anders gefiltert Monitore mit Auflösung: 3840x2160 (4K UHD), Panel: IPS/IPS/IGZO/VA, Farbtiefe: 10bit (10bit ohne FRC), Farbraum sRGB: ab 99%, Bildwiederholfrequenz ab 60Hz Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ich würde ja diesen hier empfehlen https://geizhals.de/samsung-u32h850-lu32h850umuxen-a1622028.html?hloc=at&hloc=de allerdings gibts da keinen guten Test zu. Da ich auch einen 4k Monitor suche und mir diese alle zu teuer für die gebotene Qualität sind, würde ich mir glaube ich diesen https://geizhals.de/samsung-u32j590-lu32j590uquxen-a1807913.html?hloc=at&hloc=de oder diesen https://geizhals.de/samsung-u32j592-lu32j592uquxen-a1845873.html?hloc=at&hloc=de kaufen. Was da der Unterschied sein soll, ist allerdings unklar.


----------



## 0ssi (17. Januar 2019)

CyrianGenesis schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon mal gemacht, dann war alles so als hätte ich einen Gausschen Weichzeichner drübergelegt oder die Scheibe vom Monitor wäre angelaufen.
> 
> FPS sind niedrig, sehr niedrig mit der 4K auflösung auf einem FHD Moni und alles matschig verschwommen.... Ist ja auch logisch.
> Vor allem das HUD und so kleine Details wie Gräser und Steintexturen werden dann zu einem Matschklumpen Nativ ist da besser.


Dann hattest du einen kleineren DSR Faktor mit zusätzlicher DSR Glättung oder vergessen billiges ingame AA wie TAA, FXAA, usw. zu deaktivieren.
4xDSR (Downsampling) ist nichts Anderes als ingame 4xSSAA (Supersampling) und wer sagt Supersampling ist schlecht der hat leider keine Ahnung.
Um sich weiterzubilden kann ich Folgendes empfehlen:  Artikel 1, Artikel 2 und Artikel 3 und dazu auch gleich meine Lieblingstelle für alle Zweifler:



			
				Filben schrieb:
			
		

> Die ursprüngliche und „reinste“ Form des Anti-Aliasing ist das Supersampling (kurz: SSAA). Der Supersampling macht das, was heute auch als Downsampling bekannt ist
> und bei den Spielen angewendet wird, die kein Supersampling unterstützen. Dabei werden mehr Pixel gerendert, als tatsächlich ausgegeben.  Anschließend wird das Bild
> auf die Pixel der gewählten Auflösung herunterskaliert. Durch die ursprünglich höhere Anzahl von Pixeln liegen mehr Informationen vor um somit ein genaueres Bild zu liefern.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. Januar 2019)

DSR ist kein Downsampling, da es nicht verlustfrei arbeitet...

Und Supersampling arbeitet auch ein bisschen anders.

Echtes Downsampling sollte (fast) komplett alle Treppeneffekte beseitigen PC-Spiele mit 4K, 6K, 8K, 15K: "Spielen mit Downsampling schlaegt Full-HD immer" - Golem.de und es wird anders eingestellt JouMxyzptlk - Nvidia downsample HowTo.

und 4xssaa sieht definitiv anders aus als 4xDSR.

Von der Beschreibung her mag es gleich klingen, allerdings ist das Ergebnis unterschiedlich.


----------



## CyrianGenesis (17. Januar 2019)

Dass 10 Bit ohne FRC teuer sind, das ist mir bewusst.  

Das ist schon eine ganz andere Preisliga. Wenn man aber ein super Panel hat, dann kann man aber auch mit 6bit+FRC glücklich werden. 

Oftmals sind die billigen 10bit Panels in der "unteren Preisregion" schlechter als ein 6bit+FCR oder 8bit Display mit Top-Panel.
Muss man aber immer selbst abwägen, was da dann besser ist. 

Die Unterschiede zwischen den zwei Samsungmonitoren sind die 0,5" Größenunterschied und 
der Samsung U32J590 hat FreeSync & 4ms, der andere hat das anscheinend nicht. 

Mir wären diese Monitore aber viel zu groß. Hatte vor Ewigkeiten mal sowas und beim Zocken musste man dauernd den Kopf drehen oder wie beim 
TV 4 Meter weit weg sitzen.....  War aber ein schöner 8bit PVA Monitor. Aber leider noch mit CCFL-Beleuchtung die die Grätsche machte. 

Ich hab in der Liste noch einen gefunden der für dich interessant wär: Philips P-line 328P6VJEB ab €'*'438,73 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 
Test: Test Monitor Philips 328P6VJEB - Prad.de
Der hat auch die UltraColor Technologie, laut Test, die durch ne veränderte Panelchemie die Farbdarstellung verbessert. 

Philips kann ich empfehlen, vor allem die Brilliance-Reihe, spitze. Die haben schöne VA-Panels. 
Der den ich hatte, hatte noch nen tollen Lichtsensor, da hat sich die Helligkeit immer an die des Raumes angeglichen. 
Richtig eingestellt und kalibriert muss sich so ein Monitor auch nicht vor der teureren Konkurrenz verstecken.
Dieser hier hat aber eine kleine Schwäche mit dem Licht in den Ecken. Bei dem preis muss man natürlich Abstriche machen. 

Der ist noch für mich interessant

Acer Business B6 B276HKBymjdpprzx ab €'*'385 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Ich habe sozusagen den kleineren Vorgänger von dem hier, da kann ich nicht motzen. 
Ist zwar 27" aber auf meiner Liste hat er nun auch einen Eintrag, vermutlich weil ich mit dem jetzigen so zufrieden war/bin.


----------



## 0ssi (17. Januar 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> DSR ist kein Downsampling, da es nicht verlustfrei arbeitet...
> 
> Und Supersampling arbeitet auch ein bisschen anders.
> 
> ...





Hast ingame Resolution Scaling vergessen bei deinem Durcheinander aber das ändert nicht daran, dass DSR Downsampling ist, was wiederum treiberseitiges Supersampling ist also SSAA für jedes Spiel.
Zudem ging es nur darum *die FPS des TE in UHD* zu ermitteln. An der Bildqualität zweifeln nur Unwissende oder Leute mit falschen Einstellungen. 4xDSR/4xSSAA bietet die beste Bewegtbildarstellung.

Bester 16:9 Monitor für Endzeit Games in nativer Auflösung: LG Electronics 32GK850F-B Und für den 21:9 wow Effekt: Acer ED7 ED347CK Von UHD/4K würde ich für Gaming noch die Finger lassen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. Januar 2019)

0ssi schrieb:


> Bester 16:9 Monitor für Endzeit Games in nativer Auflösung: LG Electronics 32GK850F-B Und für den 21:9 wow Effekt: Acer ED7 ED347CK Von UHD/4K würde ich für Gaming noch die Finger lassen.



Der beste Monitor für die Metro Reihe wäre ein Fernseher, da nur sehr teure Monitore so einen guten Schwarzwert/Kontrastwert erreichen.


----------



## 0ssi (17. Januar 2019)

Nein, für 500€ bekommt man keinen besseren Fernseher.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. Januar 2019)

0ssi schrieb:


> Nein, für 500€ bekommt man keinen besseren Fernseher.



Dem würde ich wiedersprechen Fernseher mit Auflösung: ab 3840x2160 (4K UHD) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



0ssi schrieb:


> Zudem ging es nur darum *die FPS des TE in UHD* zu ermitteln. An der Bildqualität zweifeln nur Unwissende oder Leute mit falschen Einstellungen. 4xDSR/4xSSAA bietet die beste Bewegtbildarstellung.



Da die Grafikkarte bei DSR interpoliert kann man da nichts falsch Einstellen.

Zitat von HisN:
Warum stellt ihr denn immer die Interpolation der Monitore in Frage?
Falls die nicht passt interpoliert man die über die Graka, und die sieht immer gleich aus^^ (Gut oder schlecht ... liegt im Auge des Betrachters.)

Ich habe einen 4k TV und einen 1440p Monitor hier, mit dem man laut Prad sogar professionielle Bildbearbeitung machen kann. Der Unterschied in Metro ist nicht so groß wie in anderen Spielen, da ein nahezu perfektes Sweet Fx Preset für die Metro Reihe öffentlich verfügbar ist, allerding hat der Fernseher in den meisten Bereichen des Spiels sichtbare Qualitätsvorteile.

YouTube Meine Theorie ist immernoch das DSR erst jenseits von 4k skaliert. Xanvasts Videos sind alle auf einem 5k Monitor entstanden, also benutzt er nie 4xDSR sondern einen krummen Faktor und trotzdem sehen die Videos /Fotos 1a aus. Da ich keinen 5k Monitor/TV habe, weiß ich nicht wie das Bild in Nativer Auflösung aussieht.


----------



## 0ssi (17. Januar 2019)

Du hast den entscheidenden Punkt mit Zocken in nativer Auflösung vergessen denn das ist nur bei den WQHD 1440p Monitoren der Fall und man kann mehr als 60Hz genießen. Auf einem UHD/4K Gerät
müsste man die Auflösung interpolieren was nicht wirklich schön aussieht. Maximale Schärfe liefern nur nativ oder 4xDSR, wobei Letzteres die beste Bewegtbilddarstellung hat weil beste Kantenglättung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. Januar 2019)

Metro sieht in 1440p auf meinem Fernseher viel besser aus, als in 5k mit ssaa auf meinem Monitor...Irgendwie stimmt deine Theorie nicht so ganz. Es gibt Tvs die fast perfekt interpolieren. 1440p Monitore müssen bei DSR genauso interpolieren wie 4k Tvs...

Achso ganz vergessen...Downsampling beschränkt die Auflösung/Hz auf die Bandbreite des Kabels...Da DSR das nicht tut, muss DSR irgendwie komprimieren.

JouMxyzptlk - Nvidia downsample HowTo.
Zitat:,,It requires quite an amount of hand tuning and heavily depends on the tolerance of the monitor how far you can go. It depends on how your monitor is connected too.''

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=1013739 hier gehts ja noch aber sobald Partickel ins Spiel kommen sinkt die Qualität im Gegensatz zur nativen Auflösung beachtlich, was die Komprimierung unterstreicht.


----------



## CyrianGenesis (17. Januar 2019)

Ja, aber das Spiel sollte jetzt keinen großen Einfluss auf die Kaufentscheidung haben. 

Und in 4K nativ habe ich in den meisten Spielen so 15-20 FPS, weswegen ich die auch weiterhin, wie ich schrieb in 1080p spielen werde.
Bei einem guten Monitor skaliert 1080p ziemlich scharf auf 4K. Keine Probleme. 

Ich betone nochmal, dass das Gaming nicht so sehr ins Gewicht fällt wie die Mediengestaltung, die ist der Hauptfokus. 

Fasse es hier nochmal kurz zusammen  wie was meine Kaufentscheidung beeinflussen wird: 

Gaming 5% 
Mediengestaltung 95% 

Einen Fernseher habe ich bereits, aber auf 50" in Schreibtisch-Sitzposition zocken nein danke und auf den Gamepad-Quatsch verzichte ich bei Shootern. 
Die hat man mit Maus und Tastatur in aufrechter Sitzposition zu spielen. Klare Sache. 

Wenn ich mir jetzt einen Gaming-Monitor oder gar einen Fernseher kaufe, dann kann ich das eigentliche Ziel, wie das Arbeiten mit Grafiken wohl knicken. 
Und ein TV zum Grafiken erstellen ist wie mit einem Formel 1 Fahrzeug in den Krieg zu ziehen. - Da ist man mit einem soliden Panzer dann doch besser bedient  

Außerdem haben TV's immer eine grottenschlechte Ausleuchtung und auch keinen Wert beim Arbeiten. 
Sind nur zum Filmeschauen ausgelegt und für den Zweck reichen die meisten noch aus. 

Ich zocke zwar auch, aber wenn dann will ich dafür keine Kompromisse bei der Arbeitstauglichkeit  des Bildschirms eingehen müssen. 

Metro sollte die Kaufentscheidung auch nicht beeinflussen, da es ja nur ein Spieltitel ist und ich kaufe vllt. alle 6-10 Jahre einen Monitor. 
Und ich werde bestimmt keine 6-10 Jahre damit zubringen nur Metro zu spielen. 

Ich tendiere eher zu den 25" 4K Dell-Modellen und dem Acer 27" IPS aus Lichtbringer1's liste.  Danke nochmal. 

4K in den Größen ist fürs Arbeiten echt sehr genial.  Pixeldichte ist  ein wichtiger Faktor. 
Weswegen ich auch bei 1080p immer eher kleine Displays nehme, weil 1080p z.B. auf 27" ziemlich unbrauchbar sind

WQHD auf 27" hat ca. die selbe Pixeldichte wie mein 1080p auf 23". Also nicht gerade "lohnenswert" oder von großem Vorteil bei Arbeiten, bis auf den größeren Platz für GUI's
Wäre mir keine 500€ wert. WQHD auf 23 oder 24" könnte ich mir aber vorstellen.

Nachtrag: die einzigen Games in denen mehr als 60 FPS (1080p) bei mir aus der Grake kommen sind
Doom - spiele ich selten mal kurz, ist mir zu stumpf auf dauer das gemetzel. 
ELEX - ab und an , eher selten gespielt 
Elite Dangerous - spiel das mit HOTAS und auch da reichen mir 60
Die Metro Reduxspiele laufen relativ flüssig mit 60-80 FPS. 

Die anderen Titel sind mit Grafikmods und Einstellungen hochgerüstet, die das Spielerlebnis verbessern. 

Habe in Space Engineers z.B. so 40-50 FPS, sieht aber dafür großartig aus und bei dem spiel juckt mich das auch nicht besonders. 
Fallout 4: 40-55 FPS, je nach Region. In der Innenstadt von Boston kleinere Einbrüche. Wurst. 

Und bei Metro Exodus werde ich bestimmt nicht über die 60 FPS kommen unter 1440p, in 1080p ja, aber da ist es auch wurst


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. Januar 2019)

Wenn ich farbgenau und mit riesigen Fotos arbeiten muss (sowohl von der Dateigröße, als auch von der Auflösung), mache ich das am Tv, da man auf 65 Zoll eine viel größere Arbeitsfläche hat bzw eher einschätzen kann bis zu welcher Größe das Bild noch scharf ist. Klar wären mir 65 Zoll direkt vor der Nase zuviel aber wenn man ca. 2 Meter vom tv entfernt sitzt passts. Bei einem Meter Abstand fände ich 32 Zoll aufwärts ganz gut. Bilder und Videobearbeitung + einige Spiele auf 27 Zoll und weniger? Fände ich fast schon grausam. Wenn man richtig bearbeiten will, braucht man eine hochauflösenden und Großen Bildschirm der dazu noch eine gute Farbtiefe/Farbraumabdeckung hat. Alles unter 4k macht selbst mit guter Farbraumabdeckung keinen Sinn. Auch manche Spiele wirken erst auf großen Monitoren richtig beeindruckend.


Aber letzendlich kannst du mit dem 27 zoller 4k nicht viel falsch machen, wenn du die Größe als genau richtig emfindest. Jeder hat eigene Präferenzen und dass ist auch gut so, sonst würde ja jeder dasselbe kaufen und die Preise würden explodieren.


----------



## CyrianGenesis (17. Januar 2019)

Ja, aber ein TV hat wie gesagt keine guten Farbräume oder gar Ausleuchtungen. 
Sehe ich bei vielen Modellen bei einem Schwarzbild lauter Lichtflecken wie bei der Milka-Kuh, nur ohne Lila. 

Und die Grafiken die ich Bearbeite sind meist die aus meinem Cinema 4D. Da wird das meiste in 720/1080p gerendert (Bewegte Animation mit vielen Frames - Raytraced) 
Nutze After effects noch sehr häufig um nen Effekt drüberzulegen

Standbilder werden in 4K gerendert und bei der Bearbeitung von kleineren genauen Stellen zoome ich an diese ran, dass ich direkt die einzelnen Pixel einfärben kann etc.... 

Aber 32" waren für mich außerhalb des Arbeitens furchtbar. Wie schon geschrieben Groß ist gut zum arbeiten, aber zum Zocken, Videos gucken und normalem Desktop
 bah.... nee... 

Weiß noch wie ich auf meinem 32" zoll (der hatte noch WQHD) immer bei Word das programm ganz klein gemacht habe, damit ich nicht dauernd mit dem Kopf hin und her wackeln musste beim schreiben von ganzen Zeilen. 
Beim Zocken sah man die Gegner die aus den Ecken/Rändern kommen nicht wirklich. Oder auch dauernd die Augen drehen, das strengt beim Zocken dann unheimlich an. 

27" geht dann schon, gerade noch so, muss den halt am Schreibtisch ganz hinten platzieren.  25" hatte ich wie gesagt mit 4K schon kurz getestet. Mit kleinen Schriften habe ich gar kein Problem irgendwie. 
Die kann ich einwandfrei lesen, wenn sie keine Treppchen bilden, sprich scharf sind.  

Werde aber vermutlich den Acer oder einen Dell nehmen, danke nochmal. 
Die Monitore haben auch ab werk schon Drehfüße und ne gute Höhenverstellbarkeit. 

Hochformatgrafiken sind zwar selten bei mir, aber wenn, dann ist das Gold wert, wenn man den Monitor um 90° drehen kann.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. Januar 2019)

CyrianGenesis schrieb:


> Ja, aber ein TV hat wie gesagt keine guten Farbräume oder gar Ausleuchtungen.
> Sehe ich bei vielen Modellen bei einem Schwarzbild lauter Lichtflecken wie bei der Milka-Kuh, nur ohne Lila.



Dann hast du noch keins der 2018er/2019er Topmodelle gesehen. Die haben meistens eine Abdeckung von 99%+ und Ausleuchtung....BLB, Coating ist verbreiterter bei Monitoren als bei Tvs, kommt aber bei beiden vor. Und da ich meinen Tv in allen Belangen außer der Aktualisierungsrate besser als meinen Monitor finde würde ich nicht sagen, dass die Farbräume des Monitors besser sind. Mal davon abgesehen, dass der Fernseher einen viel besseren Kontrast/Helligkeitswert hat. Achso...Ich kennen den 5k Imac Monitor, finde diesen aber definitiv zu klein für die Auflösung mal abgesehen davon, dass der viel zu teuer für das gebotene ist.

Zitat:,,The center of sharpness of the eye does have a sharp resolution, but just a little beyond that it goes down rapidly. Only by constantly moving our eye we are able to see the full 4K, our brain puts the image together. Set up an 127 cm (or 50 inch) UHD monitor about one meter away from you and you won't be able to make out a single pixel. But you constantly have to turn your head to completely see the UHD since the eye cannot actually see the full picture. Take a tapeline, measure and try it!''

Scheint so als müsste man in der Theorie immer den Kopf drehen.


----------



## CyrianGenesis (17. Januar 2019)

Ja, das finde ich furchtbar im Deskop-Betrieb, wenn nicht den ganzen Schirm überblicken kann. 

Vor meinem 50" TV (2013er) sitze ich immer gute 4 Meter weit weg zum Film schauen. 
Dann passt der in mein Sichtfeld und die PC GUI ist dann naja... zu klein - schon bei 1080p 
Wewegen ich als Filmabspieler ne XBOX One mit externer HDD habe - gezockt wird damit so gut wie gar nicht. 

Im Kino sitze ich auch immer recht weit hinten, dass ich alles vom Film sehe. 

Ich sitze von meinem 23" gute 60-70 cm weit weg und das ist für mich das Optimum. 

Was aber wirklich voll Okay ist sind diese Ultrawide-Monitore mit 21:9 (ohne Curved - da Bild verwölbt) 
Diese füllen das Sichtfeld schön in der Breite aus, ohne Kopfdrehungen, auch als wuchtiges 34" Modell. 
n. 

Es gibt paar günstige Modelle (400-550€) in 34" , allerdings sind die meisten mies. Aber einer von LG sticht hervor, der taugt: 


Test: LG 34UB88-B - Hardware-Journal
Exzellente Farbraumabdeckung und 6500K Weißwert im Optimum 
Für 560€ ein Kracher. Aber ich bin mir noch viel zu uneinig ob U-WQHD wirklich das richtige ist. 

DER LG ist aber ein Geheimtipp beu UWQHD Monis

Elite Dangerous würde noch davon profitieren, weil das komplette Raumschiff-Cockpit dargestellt wird. 



Ultrawide wäre speziell für Zeitleisten im Schnitt und die Cinema 4D GUI extrem gut.  Grafiken im Hochformat haben dann eher das Nachsehen bzw ich könnte meinen Alten Monitor dafür weiternutzen im Hochformat. 
Sehe das häufig bei vielen Profis, die mit Ultrawide arbeiten. Diese haben oft noch einen Hochformat danebenstehen, auch für Texte etc.


----------



## 0ssi (17. Januar 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Metro sieht in 1440p auf meinem Fernseher viel besser aus, als in 5k mit ssaa auf meinem Monitor...


Was meinst du mit besser ? Für den direkten Vergleich bräuchtest du einen WQHD Fernseher. Da es das nicht gibt bleibt nur der Vergleich 27" WQHD Monitor und 27" UHD Monitor.
Wenn du nun behauptest WQHD interpoliert auf einem UHD Monitor würde besser aussehen als WQHD nativ dann stimmt das nicht. Selbst FHD auf UHD wäre dann deutlich besser.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Es gibt Tvs die fast perfekt interpolieren.


Das bedeutet man befindet sich nicht im Game Mode was massiven Input Lag verursacht.  Selbst natives UHD sieht auf so einer großen Diagonale ohne TAA nicht besonders gut aus.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> 1440p Monitore müssen bei DSR genauso interpolieren wie 4k Tvs...


Wie kommst du auf so einen Unsinn ? Das Eine ist WQHD 1440p -> UHD 2160p also Interpolation bzw. *Upscaling* und das Andere ist UHD 2160p -> FHD 1080p also *Downsampling*.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Achso ganz vergessen...Downsampling beschränkt die Auflösung/Hz auf die Bandbreite des Kabels...Da DSR das nicht tut, muss DSR irgendwie komprimieren.


Aber die GPU schickt doch nicht die hohe Auflösung durch das Kabel sondern das bereits "downgesampelte" Bild !? Du kannst 4xDSR nicht schlechtreden. Es gibt kein besseres AA .


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. Januar 2019)

Naja ....Hier mal die Custom Resolution Bilder. Zwischen 1620p und 5k tut sich nichts. Im Video sieht das ganze komischerweise viel besser aus. Leider sind die Bilder nicht sortiert, orientiert euch also bitte an den Bildnamen.


----------



## 0ssi (17. Januar 2019)

Kann es sein, dass du das Prinzip von DSR/Downsampling noch nicht ganz verstanden hast ? Du kannst es nicht per Screenshot festhalten sondern nur direkt auf dem Monitor sehen.
Wenn du den Effekt von WQHD nativ 2560x1440 im Vergleich zu WQHD+4xDSR 5120x2880 per Screenshot sehen willst dann muss du ein Spiel mit Supersampling (SSAA) nehmen
aber selbst das stellt nur eine "Momentaufnahme" dar denn bei Bewegung sind die Unterschied bezüglich Kantenglättung, Texturflimmern und Texturschärfe viel deutlicher sichtbar.

PS: Du brauchst die Auflösung auch nicht auf dem Desktop zu ändern weil dann geht bei dir wohl nur noch 60Hz. Lass es auf 2560x1440 144Hz und nur ingame die höhere Auflösung
und denk dran alle DSR Faktoren unter 4.00 skalieren unsauber also keine optimale Kantenglättung wodurch man die DSR Glättung erhöhen muss aber dann wird das Bild unschärfer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. Januar 2019)

Ich habe das auch schon mit DSR vs Custom res in NFS payback getestet. Im Spiel passiert da überhaupt fast nichts. Genauso wie bei gezoomten Screenshots. Das Spiel skaliert nur mit nativer Auflösung, im Gegensatz zu Assassins creed Unity, welches allerdings Grade ohne sweet fx Preset läuft und daher einen qualitativen Nachteil gegenüber anderen Fotos mit Sweet fx hat.

Die Custom Resolution Einstellungen komprimieren nichts (Die Aussage habe ich nicht erfunden, sondern bei einem Video von joumxyzptlk gelesen als er jemandem erklärt hat, dass er kein DSR verwende, weil das im Gegensatz zu echtem Downsampling komprimiert) Deshalb geht auch nur 5k@60hz und 4k@85hz. Komischerweise sieht das aufgenommene Video viel besser aus als die Screenshots. Wahrscheinlich muss ich mir die Bilder auf meinem Fernseher ansehen. Das Problem ist, dass ich bei Xanvasts Fotos in der gleichen Auflösung sehr wohl einen Unterschied auf meinem Monitor sehen kann und das obwohl seine DSR Faktoren laut dir ,,unsauber" skalieren, was völlig im Gegensatz zu seinen 1a Bildern steht, liegt wohl entweder an seinen mir unbekannten Photoshop Skills, seinem 5k 10 Bit Monitor oder an seinen 1a Sweet fx Presets. Die Auflösung kann es natürlich auch sein, da er wie gesagt einen 5k Monitor besitzt, allerdings würde das der Funktionsweise von DSR und Downsampling Screenshots wiedersprechen. Ich würde da eher joumxyzptlk glauben, da er seit mehr als 7 Jahren mit Downsampling arbeitet. Da macht sein Aussage:,, 4K unter 50 Zoll ist ein No-Go" auch Sinn.


----------



## CyrianGenesis (18. Januar 2019)

Jetzt sind wir aber schon etwas vom Thema abgekommen  (keine Angst ist nicht schlimm)

Ging ja eigentlich um einen Monitor fürs Arbeiten und weniger um das Downsampling, da das eh nur
zum testen der FPS war. Für mehr ist das eh nicht zu gebrauchen beim zocken, weil ich unter 4K sonst auch nur 15FPS hätte und
meine Grafikmods bleiben. Ohne die sehen die ganzen Games total kahl und langweilig, ja fast schon leblos aus. 

Zu dem AC screenshot z.B. kann ich nur Betonwüste sagen, wär mir zu öde... 
Sorry, wenn ich das sagen muss, aber das sieht langweilig aus....


Spiele aber auch andere Genres - Endzeitspiele: das heißt alles muss bepflanzt und zugewuchert sein bis zum geht nicht mehr. 
Bessere Himmel, Lichtengines und Wettersimulationen samt Hi-Res Partikeln.  
Dann haben die spiele gleich eine ganz andere Atmo. 

Bei Space Engineers will ich die Renderdistanz auf dem Anschlag haben, dass die Planeten nicht erst dann gut aussehen wenn ich kurz vor der Landung bin. 

Bin da Perfektionist was Spieldetails angeht, FPS sind mir Wumpe dabei, so lang es nicht unter die 50 fällt...
Mit einer GTX 1080 (non Ti) komme ich schon unter FHD schnell an Limits..... 

Ein 144 Hz Monitor wär da eh nen Mist zu kaufen in meinem Fall, da ich diese einfach nicht erreiche und ich auch den grafischen Mehrwert in mehr 
FPS eintauschen will. Ruinier mir doch nicht die Atmosphäre nur damit ich seekrank werde vorm monitor.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. Januar 2019)

Ich werde in Metro teilweise Seekrank, deshalb steht immer ein Ingwertee bereit, wenn ich mich an das Spiel wage
Metro weist viel weniger Vegetation als AC Unity auf und die Atmosphäre in AC Unity ist im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen durch die super Beleuchtung sehr gut gelungen. Metros Schlauchlevel sind ja noch schlimmer als die Open World von Mad Max, trotzdem finde ich das Spiel grandios, da man mit einem ordentlichen Sweet Fx Preset sehr viel verbessern kann und somit die Licht/Farbabstimmung auch auf ein super Niveau heben kann. Außerdem hat Metro native Supersampling Unterstützung, was zwar genauso wie die 1a msaax8 Implementierung in AC Unity fps ohne Ende frisst, dafür allerdings schön an der Qualität schraubt.

Als Perfektionist für Spieledetails müsstest du eigentlich die ganzen Antialising Methoden des Nvidia Inspectors und Sweet Fx bzw Reshade kennen. Also muss es für dich doch ein großer 4k Monitor sein, oder ist die Aussage:,,Immersion durch Displaygröße'' für dich unglaubwürdig.

Ich habe selbst eine 1080 und kann viele Spiele in 4k/5k ganz gut mit Hohen/sehr hohen Details spielen. Allerdings nicht für eine lange Zeit, da mich die Fps <60 schon nerven.

Achso: Xanvast’s albums | Flickr / YouTube und JouMxyzptlk - 4K HD, Ultra HD, 6K HD, 10k, 15k HighRes game videos and panoramas muss an dieser Stelle natürlich auch bekannt sein. Ich wünschte ich hätte auch einen 4k+ Monitor.


----------



## 0ssi (18. Januar 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch schon mit DSR vs Custom res in NFS payback getestet. Im Spiel passiert da überhaupt fast nichts.


4xDSR treiberseitiges 4xSSAA und es lässt jedes Spiel bei Bewegung perfekt aussehen da im Gegensatz zu z.B. MSAA das komplette Bild geglättet wird.
Die leistungsschonendste Basis für DSR ist FHD weil nur 4xDSR mit 0% Glättung perfekt skaliert und weil FHD 144Hz viel günstiger ist als UHD 144Hz.



CyrianGenesis schrieb:


> Mit einer GTX 1080 (non Ti) komme ich schon unter FHD schnell an Limits.....


Wenn du tatsächlich in FHD Zocken willst aber trotzdem mehr Platz auf dem Desktop brauchst dann bleibt dir nur ein UHD/4K Monitor und Interpolation.
Ich habe zur Zeit einen Acer KG281K am Surf Rechner und der interpoliert ganz brauchbar. Reviews/Tests haben dafür auch immer einen extra Abschnitt.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. Januar 2019)

0ssi schrieb:


> 4xDSR treiberseitiges 4xSSAA und es lässt jedes Spiel bei Bewegung perfekt aussehen da im Gegensatz zu z.B. MSAA das komplette Bild geglättet wird.
> Die leistungsschonendste Basis für DSR ist FHD weil nur 4xDSR mit 0% Glättung perfekt skaliert und weil FHD 144Hz viel günstiger ist als UHD 144Hz.



4×DSR+4xssaa wäre allerdings ein bisschen viel für normale  Consumer Grakas....Wie ich schon mehrfach bewiesen habe ist 4×DSR eben nicht perfekt, sonst würde das Bild nicht so flimmern bzw die Kantenglättung durch DSR in manchen spielen nicht so grottig (NFS Payback) bzw in Ac Unity eher ausreichend sein. In beiden Fällen hilft nur echtes AA, wobei das AA im Falle von Ac Unity sehr viel fps entweder viel Fps kostet und sehr gut aussieht (8×msaa) oder das Bild eher unscharf macht, dafür noch besser glättet (txaa). Bestätigen kann ich hingegen, dass 4k mit 4×DSR viel besser aussieht als 1440p mit 4×DSR. Es hat also einen Grund, warum Xanvast nur jenseits von 5k mit DSR arbeitet bzw Joumxyzptlk nur noch in 4k Ultra und weit höheren Auflösungen spielt. Auch HisN ist ja vor etlichen Jahren schon auf 1600p und bor einihen Jahren auf 4k umgestiegen. Auf nicht 4k+ Monitoren hat DSR einfach fast keine Chance. Btw. Xanvast hat ein 4k Video veröffentlicht, indem man deutlich sieht wie sehr man Antialiasing braucht. Da das Video trotz sehr ungewöhnlicher Skalierung 1a aussieht, muss die Interpolation von 4k+ Monitoren viel besser sein, als die anderer Monitore. Den Einträgen auf Reddit nach und den anderen Foren im Internet ist die Meinung, dass Resolution Scale bzw ssaa ein schärferes und detailreicheres Bild produziert als DSR. Der Meinung bin ich auch, da ich das selber so sehen konnte.

Aber lassen wir das Thema mal sein. Wenn du es genau wissen willst, schreib mal joumxyzptlk oder Xanvast auf YouTube an.


----------



## CyrianGenesis (19. Januar 2019)

SweetFX nutze ich selten allein, das ist eher nur die Grundbasis. 

Nutze meist noch Replacements für Objekte, Sichtweitenmods und neue Beleuchtungsenginges und so weiter. 
Also meist habe ich so 10 Mods drin - für Grafik, wenn verfügbar. Für jeden zweck einen eigenen. 
Einen für Pflanzen, einen für Gras, einen Für den Himmel, einen fürs wetter, einen für Partikel und so weiter. 

Als antialiasing nehme ich wenn möglich nen gescheites TXAA. 

Bei Fallout gibt es da richtig viele, die man kombinieren kann + sweetFX um besseres shading zu haben. 
8 GB VRAM sind dann am ende auch ziemlich mickrig und das spiel belegt 120 GB auf meiner SSD 
CPU geht dann auch gerne mal auf die 90% hoch und die GPU ist eh immer auf Anschlag dann. 

Bei New Vegas ist es schlimmer mit den Grafikmods, da musste ich mich neulich bremsen, als ich es wieder nach 
langem installiert habe. Sah aber ganz schick aus. 

Metro ist ja auch ein Untergrundspiel - da kann man grafisch natürlich nicht so viel erwarten. 
Da kann man eher viel mit Lichtengines und Nebeleffekten machen. 

Beim kommenden Exodus wohl aber schon, das wird definitiv besser aussehen als die grauen Klötze von AC 
Naja, bin eh kein Ubisoft-Fan, wer damit spaß hat kann ihn aber ruhig haben. 

Seit Fo76 ist auch Bethesda bei mir unten durch.... Müll.... 

Nun liegen die kommenden Hoffnungen in Metro Exodus, dass dies ein ehrwürdiger Stalker/Fallout-Ersatz wird. 

Für stalker gibt es auch viele Grafikmods und inoffizielle Patches. Das spiel zwingt Vanilla noch heute Rechner in die Knie, aber eher wegen 
der besch*ssen schlechten Optimierung und der verbugten Engine. Mag das Game aber trotzdem sehr.

Bin an downsampling nicht interessiert, 4K auf nem 1080p moni zocken macht wenig sinn 
Und nativ 4K zocken geht mit einer 1080 nicht. 
Und einen 1080p Monitor werde ich mir auch nicht kaufen, mein Grund warum ich kein 1080p mehr 
will ist der geringe Platz in meinen Programmen. 
Bei Adobe After Effects z.B. habe ich immer akuten Platzmangel mit der Blöden 10cm - Zeitleiste
Und auch bei C4D und Resolve, die GUI elemente sehen zusammengepresst aus wie streichwurst inner dose..... 

weiß nicht warum 144hz und 1080p jetzt diskutiert werden, geht ja jetzt primär um den Arbeitseinsatz. 
Ich nehm 4K und damit basta, da habe ich mich jetzt schon mal entscheiden können. 
Einen aus der Lichtbringer1-Liste. 

Für mein Lustiges UWQHD+Hochformatschirm setup reicht der Platz am schreibtisch nicht mal annähernd, 
habe ich festgestellt, deswegen bleib ich bei 4K 

Freesync werde ich aber trotzdem überlegen, zwar nicht für über die FPS über den 60, aber 
da ich manchmal einbrüche habe, kann ich damit zumindest tearing verhindern. 

Habe zwar ein Klo als Bild geld kacken für 2x 2080 Ti kann ich aber nicht


----------



## 0ssi (19. Januar 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> 4×DSR+4xssaa wäre allerdings ein bisschen viel für normale  Consumer Grakas....


Wenn es ingame SSAA (Supersampling) gibt dann braucht man kein DSR (Downsampling). Das ist für Spiele die kein ingame SSAA anbieten also quasi treiberseitiges Supersampling (OG*SSAA*.)
Ich bezweifle, dass es angeblich bestimmte Spiele gibt, die mit 4xDSR nicht deutlich besser aussehen ? Bei mir lieferte 4xDSR bisher in jedem Spiel eine enorme Verbesserung der Bildqualität !



CyrianGenesis schrieb:


> 4K auf nem 1080p moni zocken macht wenig sinn


100-144FPS mit 4xDSR und Sync auf FHD 144Hz bietet eigentlich das beste Bewegtbild aber man braucht dafür natürlich ordentlich Rechenleistung also in aktuellen Spielen nicht machbar.
Bei max. 60FPS reichen ja 60Hz und man könnte natives UHD + TAA nutzen aber bei 144Hz wird ein UHD Monitor ziemlich teuer. Das Geld stecke ich lieber in die GPU für maximale Power.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. Januar 2019)

@TE
Gute Entscheidung. 
@Fallout
Selbst die 14k Panoramas des Spiels sehen eher durchschnittlich aus und sind auf keinen Fall mit modernen Engines zu vergleichen. 
Fallout 3 and Fallout New Vegas Panoramas in 30000+ pixels.

@Metro Exodus
Ich denke mal, dass Metro Exodus da nochmal richtig etwas drauflegen kann, allerdings kommen in dem Spiel Untote vor was eher nicht so gut ist. Mal abwarten obs nach Release einen Mod gibt, der die Untoten durch Bären oder so ersetzt. Die wären weniger furchteinflößend.


----------



## CyrianGenesis (31. Januar 2019)

Naja, ich bastel schon ordentlich rum an der miesen Creation engine. 

Quasi einen neubau an das baufällige Konstrukt andocken 

Ach das furchteinflößende gehört da dazu  Das muss eklig und widerlich aussehen, wie bei Fo4 die glibbrigen Guhle. 

Nutze auch kein DSR: hab ja gerade in 4K Fo4 komplett ohne Antialiasing gespielt - 12 FPS
Das einizige was in 4K halbwegs gut rennt ist das alte Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl, allerdings sieht das trotz der vielen Mods auch kaum besser aus...  Solide 43 FPS yay 

Ich hatte ja auch gerne den Kompromiss geschlossen in der vergangenheit ein 75hz Display zu nehmen, das machte meist einen kleinen Unterschied. 75hz und IPS sind aber nicht die Regel. 

Ja, eine GTX 1080 ist jetzt auch nicht mehr die Welt, jetzt wo die mittelklasse RTX 2060 die eingeholt hat.....
Hab meine GTX 1080 manchmal mit 2,1Ghz im OC, da kann ich noch bissel mehr rauskitzeln.

Mann wie schnell die Technik veraltet, da sollte man lieber mal ein GPU Abo einführen. 50€ im Monat zahlen und dafür dann immer die neuesten Karten im Rechner haben 

Zum glück altern die CPU's so gut wie kaum. Mein 6 Jahre alter Xeon schlägt sich noch ganz tapfer... 

Hab schon die ersten 90€ für den Bildschirm beisammen. Werde 4K nehmen und auf FHD zocken. Die Skalierung von FHD auf einem 4K Moni sollte jetzt kein Problem sein, da es genau dem Faktor 4 entspricht.
Gearbeitet wird in 4K mit gestochen scharfen Grafiken.


----------



## takan (31. Januar 2019)

CyrianGenesis schrieb:


> Bei mir ist wie gesagt die Bildqualität wichtiger als die Reaktionszeit oder das Syncdingsi.
> 
> Bildqualität muss sein. minimum 99% sRGB oder nix . Dann kommen die Spiele auch viel lebendiger rüber. Da kann ein TN z.B. noch so schnell sein, wenn das Spiel matschig aussieht
> 
> ...



wenn musste 4k auf 27" nehmen. hohe PPI. bringt dir nichts 100 zoll mit 4k zu haben z.b. etc pp


----------



## CyrianGenesis (31. Januar 2019)

Naja, schrieb ja bereits, dass ich ursprünglich sowas im 24" format wollte, aber 27" gehen auch grade noch so.

Aber mit Metro Exodus werd ich mir das nochmal überlegen, das wird über den Epic Store verkauft und da bin ich ziemlich angewidert. 

Hab schon steam und diesen halbgaren Bethesda Quatsch. Hatte vor nem Jahr noch zusätzlich den Origin Krempel und Uplay, aber da mach ich nicht mehr mit 

Hab uplay gelöscht und origin auch, wird nix mehr gekauft von. Will keine 200 Spiel-Startprogramme und Plattformen am PC. 
naja, vielleicht finde ich auch eine Möglichkeit diesen Epic Store zu umgehen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (1. Februar 2019)

Ohne Uplay und Origin verlierst du den Zugriff auf eine Reihe toller spiele. Allerdings hat man die Spiele die es bei den beiden Plattformen gibt zum grösten Teil meistens schon durchgespielt. Leider gibt es einige Steam Spiele für die man auch Uplay braucht, allerdings sind das eher wenige.



takan schrieb:


> wenn musste 4k auf 27" nehmen. hohe PPI. bringt dir nichts 100 zoll mit 4k zu haben z.b. etc pp



Dem würde ich widersprechen, da ich meistens lieber vor dem 65 Zoll 4k 3d TV als vor meinem Monitor sitzen würde. Allerdings ist das nicht so einfach immer den ganzen Rechner mit allen Kabeln herumzuschleppen, weshalb ich die meiste Zeit den xb270hu nutze. Demnächst habe ich allerdings vor auf 4k 32 Zoll+ zu wechseln.


----------



## CyrianGenesis (3. Februar 2019)

Hmm gegen das Rechner rumschleppen würde es Lösungen über das Netzwerk und bissel Gebastel geben. 

Gibt ja Steam in-Home-Streaming und den ganzen Quark. 

Ubisoft hat keine für mich relevanten Titel. 

Habe Far Cry 2 gespielt - war lagweilig. Dann war Far Cry 3 auch sein geld nicht wirklich wert, da das ganze Balancing im Eimer war... 
Den 4er hab ich dann nicht mal gekauft und the Division fand ich als Singleplayer-Fan auch nicht besonders reizend. 

Assassins Creed ist kein schlechtes Spiel, aber einfach nicht mein Genre. Ich will beim Zocken zumindest irgendwas das Bumm macht in der Hand halten. 
Bin da halt so  

Bei Origin gibt es Battlefield etc. - da würde ich auch nur die Kampagne Spielen und dafür lohnt es sich dann auch nicht, weil diese ja recht seicht sein soll. Und wenn Militär-Simulation, dann schon ordentlich mit Arma III. 


Ich bin ein typischer Singleplayer.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. Februar 2019)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ohne Uplay und Origin verlierst du den Zugriff auf eine Reihe toller spiele. Allerdings hat man die Spiele die es bei den beiden Plattformen gibt zum grösten Teil meistens schon durchgespielt. Leider gibt es einige Steam Spiele für die man auch Uplay braucht, allerdings sind das eher wenige.
> 
> .



Davon stirbt man nune auch nicht.
Leider werden es mit Rage 2 und co. noch mehr spiele die etliche nicht kaufen werden weil es schon wieder los geht mit der Extrawurscht.

Ich kauf mir die Games dann im Sale bei Steam wenn se dann wieder einsehen das ihr extralauncher mehr vergrauelt als gewinnt und die games dann doch auf Steam angeboten werden.
Das  letzte gute Ubi game war Splinter Cell Blacklist der rest ist tot langweilig also Ubi Games jucken mich garnicht mehr.


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Februar 2019)

Ich hab selbst vor einigen Monaten auf UHD gewechselt und für damals etwa 280 Euro einen 27" LG mit IPS-Panel erstanden, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin.
Natürlich braucht man bei der Schrift etwas Skalierung, weil sie sonst zu klein ist, aber auch skaliert sieht die Schrift noch um Welten besser aus, als auf einem FHD ohne Skalierung!
Wenn man einmal UHD-Auflösung genutzt hat, will man sicher nichts mehr drunter, weil man danach bei FHD das Gefühl hat Augenkrebs zu bekommen.

Der einzige echte Nachteil an UHD/4K ist, daß es zum Spielen eine wirklich starke Grafikkarte braucht, die unbedingt G/FreeSync mit bringen sollte, denn ich hab zwar auch noch in 1440p beim Spielen ein tolles Bild, aber die Bildrissen bei Bewegungen sind schon manchmal störend und unschön.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Februar 2019)

Tim, mach doch einfach adaptive Sync, in deinem Falle Gsync an und fertig.


----------



## CyrianGenesis (5. Februar 2019)

Full HD ist auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß für einen Profianwender aus meiner Sicht. 

Spätestens wenn man mal vor einem 27" 1080p Moni saß bei dem man die Pixel einzeln zählen kann macht das keinen Spaß mehr.....


----------



## Tim1974 (5. Februar 2019)

Und 1440p bringt da auch nicht wirklich viel Verbesserung, weil die Geräte da auch ca. 27" oder größer sind, sieht man da auch die Pixel und Treppcheneffekte.
Ich sehe sogar bei meinen 3840x2160 Pixeln auf 27" noch Pixel, wenn ich dicht genug heran gehe, die absolute Offenbarung wird dann wohl erst 8K auf maxmal ca. 32" werden.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Februar 2019)

CyrianGenesis schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn man mal vor einem 27" 1080p Moni saß bei dem man die Pixel einzeln zählen kann macht das keinen Spaß mehr.....



Leider sind 27 Zoll 1080p Monitore die Standardausrüstung vieler Büros


----------



## HaseCaesar (5. Februar 2019)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Und 1440p bringt da auch nicht wirklich viel Verbesserung, weil die Geräte da auch ca. 27" oder größer sind, sieht man da auch die Pixel und Treppcheneffekte.
> Ich sehe sogar bei meinen 3840x2160 Pixeln auf 27" noch Pixel, wenn ich dicht genug heran gehe, die absolute Offenbarung wird dann wohl erst 8K auf maxmal ca. 32" werden.



Genau, mit der dann erhältlichen RTX 5080TI+


----------



## CyrianGenesis (6. Februar 2019)

Ja, im Büro kann man ja ruhig noch 27" 1080p einsetzen. 

Sollte reichen für Tabellenkalkulationen, Powerpoint etc. 
Wenn man aber Zwei Dokumente nebeneinander haben will, wird das schon knifflig mit der Auflösung, da 
die Fenster dann entweder "abgehackt" oder die schrift so klein ist, dass man auch hier nur Pixelhäufchen erkennt, 
die an Vogelkot auf der Windschutzscheibe erinnern.  hrhr

Zocken würde ich aber wenn überhaupt nur Minecraft drauf, denn da würden man die Pixel gar nicht erst bemerken.

Ich bin froh, wenn ich meinen Monitor dann umziehen darf, der kommt dann an meinen Basteltischrechner. 
Hab mittlerweile jetzt 150€ beisammen, denke im April isses soweit, dann hab ich etwas zeitgemäßes da.

Das einzige wo 1080p noch ne gute Figur macht ist auf nem 10" Windowstablet, das sieht halbwegs scharf aus.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. Februar 2019)

Mach es dir nicht so schwer mit der Monitorwahl, nimm halt einfach den gleichen, den ich auch genommen habe (siehe meine Signatur), ich bin mit ihm sehr zufrieden und er kostete damals ca. 280 Euro, jetzt vermutlich sogar noch günstiger und durch die nur 27" wirkt alles toll scharf und noch weniger pixelig, wie bei einem 32" mit der gleichen Auflösung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (6. Februar 2019)

Ein gutes 32 Zoll 4k Panel ist weniger Pixelig als ein mittelmäßiges 27 toll 4k Panel.

Ich habe auch schon 28 Zoll 1080p Monitore gesehen die ein besseres Bild als mein 27 Zoll 1440p Xb270hu haben.


----------



## Tim1974 (7. Februar 2019)

Wie soll denn das gehen?
Eine größere Bildschirmdiagonale bei gleicher Pixelzahl bedeutet zwangsläufig, daß die einzelnen Pixel auch größer sind und größere Pixel erkennt man nunmal mit dem bloßen Auge besser.

Außerdem hat mein LG kein mittelmäßiges Panel, sondern ein echtes IPS-Panel und ist sehr scharf und farbrealistisch mit gutem Blickwinkel.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. Februar 2019)

Frag ich mich auch ist unmöglich wie soll was pixeliger sein auf kleinerer diagonale als auf größere bei gleicher Auflösung?

Das ist  garnicht möglich.

Und hat mit Panel nix zu tuhen UHD ist UHD.

Den großen unterschied macht halt es Coating da ist es nicht ausgeschlossen das ein 32UHD schärfer ist als ein 27er UHD Monitor.

Stell 32UHD glossy gegenüber 32UHD matt da liegen Welten dazwischen was Schärfe und Brillianz angeht.

Ist jetzt ein krasses bsp. nur damits auch alle verstehen.

So ist das überall matt ist auch nicht gleich matt der haze anteil beim Coating ist das auschlaggebene.
Je höher deso mieser.
Schön bei Acer Monitore zu sehen die haben ein anteil von 25% LG ist da mit max. 2% dabei beide sind matt aber das mit 25% deutlich weichgezeichneter und unschärfer als das mit 2%.

Körnigkeit kommt dann damit dazu vielleicht meint er das mit pixeliger.


Ich bin mal gespannt wann Monitore bei glossy antireflektiev ankommen werden damit man sich mit diesen meist schlechten Coatings nicht mehr rumplagen muss.

Sogar Asus ihr 22" OLED Monitor hat ein mattes Coating verpasst bekommen das macht OLED total unbrauchbar ka bei TVs gehts auch und bei Montiore verschandel se die Panels immer.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. Februar 2019)

Bei Tvs geht sowieso immer alles. Da werden die besten Panels und die meisten Features verbaut aber dann wird wieder alles mit einer Softwarewelle überladen. Die Bildqualität wird dadurch zwar nicht schlechter aber müsste somit eigentlich für unterschiedlichen content unterschiedliche Einstellungen wählen um das optimale Bild zu bekommen. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass die meisten Tvs ein viel besseres Bild als die meisten Monitore liefern.


----------



## CyrianGenesis (17. Februar 2019)

So, jetzt melde ich mich mal nach einiger Zeit wieder. 


Habe mir jetzt einige Bildschirme in einem Systemhaus, für das ich vor langer Zeit mal einen Auftrag hatte monitore angeguckt, da die viele da hatten. 

Am besten hatte mir der bereits angesprochene glaub 25" war das  von DELL gefallen. 

Dell U2515H war es ja

Und ein Monitor von Acer war noch ziemlich genial, auch was die Farbgenauigkeit anging top. 


Der ist auch für das was er kann auch günstig und da ich mit der Acer Professional Reihe schon Erfahrung habe werde ich letztendlich diesen nehmen
Dieser besitzt nun auch einen vorkalibrierten sRGB Modus

acer B276hkb
Acer B276HKB UHD-Monitor im Test  - com! professional

NT: Wer auf gutes Design achtet oder HDMI nutzt sollte die Griffel vom Acer lassen. Das Gehäuse ist aus grauem Plastik und über HDMI gehen laut dem Test nur 30 fps. 
Da man bei mir aber nur noch DisplayPorts sieht, ist das mir richtig egal. 



Die Farben sind auch nicht so übersättigt, wie ich es bei vielen anderen IPS-Monitoren gesehen habe. 

Am schlechtesten fand ich einen von lenovo, das musste ich an die Skittleswerbung denken und ein HP Z display hatten die auch da, da hatte man voll die "Wolkenbeleuchtung" vor allem bei schwarz haben alle 
Ecken und Ränder sichtbar geglüht 

Mit HP hatte ich allerdings nie so tolle Bildschirm-Erfahrungen oder mit Lenovo, die Thinkpads (T60, T61, T400) hatten so richtig miese Displays z.B.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. Februar 2019)

CyrianGenesis schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist aus grauem Plastik und über HDMI gehen laut dem Test nur 30 fps.



Unsinn...Wenn der Monitor halbwegs aktuell ist, gehen über HDMI immer 60hz@4k. Da kommts dann nur noch auf die Bandbreite des Kabel/Anschlusses an. Brauch die eingestellte Auflösung mit den eingestellten hz zu viel Bandbreite, werden die hz natürlich reduziert. zu hoch, gehen auch nur 30hz. Nennt sich Bandbreitenlimitierung,


----------

